# BOI before Finance Committee on Thursday next, 5th July



## skinnylegs (27 Jun 2018)

Does anyone know when Bank of Ireland are scheduled to appear before the Finance Committee?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jun 2018)

*Thursday, 5 Jul
09.30 Joint Committee on Finance, Public Expenditure and Reform, and Taoiseach CR2, LH 2000*
Matters relating to the Banking Sector (resumed)
_Representatives from Bank of Ireland, Ms Francesca McDonagh, Group Chief Executive_


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Jul 2018)

I have just started watching this now.  The CEO is still making her opening statement.

Accompanied by Gavin Kelly, CEO Retail Ireland 
and John O'Beirne 

99% of all affected customers have received an offer of redress and compensation.

1% have yet to be offered - around 80 accounts. Deceased accounts with no contact details.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Jul 2018)

Senator Rose Conway-Walsh

We have  83 properties on our books   - 7 were occupied ; 75 are vacant. 
We sell them as quickly as possible.


----------



## Jazzer1 (13 Jul 2018)

Canard and


----------



## Jazzer1 (13 Jul 2018)

Canard and


----------

